# Knife



## EsoxHunter (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Nice clown and piraya


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats sweet


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Payara, not piraya, very different.

Hope they get along well, nice fish!


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

acestro said:


> Payara, not piraya, very different.
> 
> Hope they get along well, nice fish!


 Yes i know ones a piranha ones a characin, Im always spellinig them wrong like that


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Very nice knife. And nice plywood tank! Whats the gallons on that?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

nice knife. How big is it?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > Payara, not piraya, very different.
> ...


 piranhas are characins too


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

dam you have all the cool fish don't you...how big is the payara? have you managed to get him off of feeders?


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> AdioPunk said:
> 
> 
> > acestro said:
> ...


 totally forgot that, stupid me :laugh:


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

cool fish but i only like the black ghost knife fish not the clowns but hey everybody has there own opinion on beauty

sweet tank man


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

nice, i been trying to get a pic of my clown knife but cant cause hes so fast and always hiding







but...

good job!


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

nice knife, I've always wanted one, they just get to big...

what size tank?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Sweet looking clown knife. . . it's make me nostalgic.


----------



## EsoxHunter (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks everyone!!! I should have mentioned that was an old pic (year old) I dug up. I had two payara in that tank, both near 12 inches before they died. Never got them off feeders, but did get them to eat minnows I'd get from the bait shop (much better for them than goldfish) and they grew very well and quickly (1 year) from the 4 inches I bought them at. They ended up dieing from my treating the tank with Aquarisol for some ich on my clown loaches, both payara died within 2 hours. Found out later that Aquarisol contains copper and obviously is a Payara killer, so heads up to any that own them!!!!!

The tank is 270 gallons, which now house my four rays and atf.

The knife was about 15 or so inches, but I sold him because he just ate too damn much!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

EsoxHunter said:


> Thanks everyone!!! I should have mentioned that was an old pic (year old) I dug up. I had two payara in that tank, both near 12 inches before they died. Never got them off feeders, but did get them to eat minnows I'd get from the bait shop (much better for them than goldfish) and they grew very well and quickly (1 year) from the 4 inches I bought them at. They ended up dieing from my treating the tank with Aquarisol for some ich on my clown loaches, both payara died within 2 hours. Found out later that Aquarisol contains copper and obviously is a Payara killer, so heads up to any that own them!!!!!
> 
> The tank is 270 gallons, which now house my four rays and atf.
> 
> The knife was about 15 or so inches, but I sold him because he just ate too damn much!!!


 good info to know for future ref..and sorry about your loss..12inchers wow...


----------

